# Carte/boitier acquisition->MAC->PS3



## vic03b (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je fait parti d'un site professionnel sur une saga de jeux video, jusqu'a présent le jeu était sur PC et maintenant uniquement sur PS3/Xbox360. 
Pour filmer le jeu nous avons besoin d'une carte/boitier d'acquisition sur mac. 
Je ne sait pas du tout ce qu'il faut. Quel materiel? Quel logiciel? Quel prix? etc... 
Je dispose d'une PS3 60Go et d'un Mac G5 PowerPC. 

photo PS3:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




photo de mon mac: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur le site d'apple j'ai trouver des cable mais je ne sait pas si c'est qu'il me faut: Tous les cable

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2008)

Personellement, j'utilise (une ancienne version de) ce boîtier pour passer des vidéos de ma PS2 vers mon Mac (ou même à l'occasion, utiliser la PS2 sur l'écran de mon Mac).


----------

